# A sincere thank you Bill and Daranda Hays!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I received my finished aluminum BOY SHOT from POCKET PREDATOR last week, did a short review after shooting a few shots. I had a couple fork hits put it down and watched Bills video on lighting a match with a similar one. Now remember I had the worst release ever when I first started, but due to this forum I have overcome that bad habit. Went outside put up a can and made my mind up I was going become proficient with this slingshot. When I shoot, I look at the target, bring the slingshot up so that the fork aligns with the target and let Go I missed several and then I noticed the groove on the side of the fork. That groove is like the sights on my rifle!!!!!!!!!!! I hit the can 4 out of 5 immediately after I started aiming with that groove. This slingshot will definetley let you know if you have a good release, but it will also help ME immensely on aiming. This slingshot is pure fun


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonderful! Before you know it you'll be able to put the can 10 or more feet away!

:stickpoke: :thumbsup:

Sorry, couldn't resist that!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol, I was thinking a view bell


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I think Bill has huge hands, so a few of his 'regular' sized SS are way too big for a lot of men.

So then the next step down for men with medium sized hands gets names like 'cub scout' and 'boy shot'.

I don't think I want to see what he names the line for 'small' hands.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> I received my finished aluminum BOY SHOT from POCKET PREDATOR last week, did a short review after shooting a few shots. I had a couple fork hits put it down and watched Bills video on lighting a match with a similar one. Now remember I had the worst release ever when I first started, but due to this forum I have overcome that bad habit. Went outside put up a can and made my mind up I was going become proficient with this slingshot. When I shoot, I look at the target, bring the slingshot up so that the fork aligns with the target and let Go I missed several and then I noticed the groove on the side of the fork. That groove is like the sights on my rifle!!!!!!!!!!! I hit the can 4 out of 5 immediately after I started aiming with that groove. This slingshot will definetley let you know if you have a good release, but it will also help ME immensely on aiming. This slingshot is pure fun


Now you know what it means to be "in the groove".


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Wonderful! Before you know it you'll be able to put the can 10 or more feet away!
> 
> :stickpoke: :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist that!


 :angrymod: :angrymod: :angrymod:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> I think Bill has huge hands, so a few of his 'regular' sized SS are way too big for a lot of men.
> 
> So then the next step down for men with medium sized hands gets names like 'cub scout' and 'boy shot'.
> 
> I don't think I want to see what he names the line for 'small' hands.


That'll be a Wee Scoot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think one of the ones he was kind enough to make for me is still called a PROTOTYPE. My slingshots have several names, all depends how well I'm shooting.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys im eyeballing the mini hunter in black g10 .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The mini hunter is good choice. It is an accurate, easy carry slingshot. Let us know what you decide. And how you like it.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I definately will i love its simplicity.


----------

